# Adding the lib32 to my System



## NewToBSD (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a Windows adminstrators  ... , but i was curios to learn more about the jails concept, so I installed FreeBSD as a Virtual Maschine on my Windows 7 maschine. I used VirtualBox by the way. 

Installing FreeBSD worked fine for me, and so I also installed Gnome (don't like KDE that much, no real reason). And that, although FreeBSD with Gnome feels a little slow on my Intel i7 920, it pretty much works fine.

The next step for me was to look at VirtualBox for BSD. Thankfully I found something in the manuel on installing Virtualbox on a FreeBSD system and so I followed the manuel orders.

First I typed as root 
`# cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose`
`# make install clean`

The result was 

```
Requires 32-bit libraries installed under /usr/lib32.
Do: cd /usr/src; make build32 install32; ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```

Okay, if an error message tells me to do `cd /usr/src; make build32 install32; ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32`, then I'm willing to give it a try and also typed that in my terminal.

Next my terminal tells me 
	
	



```
make: don't know how to make build32. Stop
```
 which makes sense to me, because /usr/src is empty.

I downloaded FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE amd64 from yesterday evening, so its pretty much the current version i guess. 

Can anyone tell me how to get the lib32 on my system?


----------



## knarf (Apr 24, 2010)

For example: Mount your installation CD/DVD under /cdrom, cd to /cdrom/8.0-RELEASE/lib32 and type
`# sh install.sh`

Or install the source:
`# cd /cdrom/8.0-RELEASE/src`
`# sh install.sh all`

and/or use csup

`# csup -h cvsup.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile`

Then follow the instructions for installing virtualbox-ose.

BTW: Running virtualbox on a FreeBSD guest does not make much sense, does it?


----------



## eyebone (Apr 24, 2010)

I had the same problem on my system. In difference i usually have the full source tree. However, compiling with the named command was not working for me. I was pointed to:

```
cd /usr/src; make toolchain
```
afterwards building virtualbox for 32bit was possible


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 24, 2010)

Is it possible to run VirtualBox inside VirtualBox?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 13, 2010)

> Is it possible to run VirtualBox inside VirtualBox?


Maybe. I think that i have seen one screenshot of this.
IMO, no. It is not possible and google returns me none results about this.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 19, 2010)

*highest doesn't mean drugs kids.  stick with alcohol.*



			
				FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> Is it possible to run VirtualBox inside VirtualBox?



Ja, if you want to show how slow you can make something run.  I don't recall off the top of my CH3CH2OH soaked brain what the overhead is per instance, but as long as you can allocate 64M or so within the highest instance you should be able to do it to any arbitrary number of nested instances.

I would guess that with my 4gb laptop, I could get an image running with 3gb allocated and work down by Â¾ per (but I dunno, with all the swap I could probably manage 0.9 of real memory without crashing).


----------



## udanieli (Jun 27, 2019)

If you have a recent installation media or its .img or .iso file, mount it and extract the files:
`tar xvf /<your media mountpoint>/usr/freebsd-dist/lib32.txz -C /`


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2019)

udanieli You are responding to a 9 year old question.


----------



## udanieli (Jul 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> udanieli You are responding to a 9 year old question.



Pardon me Sir, I thought it had sense to do that because this thread still appears in first or second position in search engine results for _freebsd add lib32 support_. My update to this buried thread could be useful if some n00b reads this nowadays.


----------



## freebsdinator (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm one of those wayward noobs who stumbled on this. How would this impact a system that already had updates installed? I have 12.0 installed, but patches up to p10, but I do have the original image file.


----------

